# Captación de datos por RS232



## anderlorente (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola amigos;

Tengo un sistema de medición de posicionamiento, que me permite recibir la posición actual de la pieza por RS232 al PC. Quisiera saber si podría monitorizar e incluso guardar estos datos de alguna manera. 

Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2014)

si, pero tendrias que decir como es el formato de la trama que envia el sistema... Basicamente lo que hay que hacer como 1era medida, es conectar el sistema al puerto (verificando previamente que tipo de cable necesita y luego implementar el hyperterminal de win... 
Si desde ahi puedes ver la trama de datos, lo que sigue es armar un pequeño software en Vb u cualquier otro lenguaje que te guarde en un box e imprima en pantalla los datos que lees..


----------



## anderlorente (Ago 5, 2014)

Gracias amigo! Ahora mismo no tengo el equipo entre manos. Cuando lo conecte, abro el Hyperterminal y te comento si me funciona. Los datos del protocolo los tengo apuntados, así que no creo que haya problemas. No tengo experiencia con el Visual Basic..cuando consiga visualizar los datos, vuelvo a escribir y a ver si me podéis ayudar. 

Muchísimas gracias y un saludo


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2014)

hola, si...tenria que funcionar solo si el equipo transmite a lo bobo... SI requiere de un comando tipo AT, vas a tener que leer el manual del equipo e intentar estalecer comunicacion enviando el comando via hyperterminal...
Por ejemplo, un modem GSM, no envia trama de datos, salvo que le preguntes (esceptuando el aviso de llamada u mensaje entrante)... cuando el modem envia ese comando AT, nosotros para poder atender u leer el mensaje, tenemos uqe enviar otro comando AT.


----------



## anderlorente (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola de nuevo amigos;

He conseguido ver los datos con el Hyperterminal sin problemas. Me podrían ayudar con el VBasic? Lo que quiero es leer los datos que llegan por el puerto serie e irlos guardando.


Muchísimas gracias y un saludo compañeros


----------



## Meta (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola:

En primer lugar te recomiendo que leeas estos tutoriales que hice hace tiempo sobre el control de un PIC por puerto RS232 con los lenguajes Visual C#/C++ y VB .net

Tutorial Visual Basic .net
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html

El tutorial de Visual Basic no está explicado con tantos detalles que el otro tutorial que hice abajo, es recomendable leerte bien el de Visual C#.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

Con el tiempo haré otro basado en Arduino y Visual Studio más actual.

Una idea que te digo.
Podrás captar con el HyperTerminal de Windows o el Minicom de Linux eincluso para hacer de todo al detectar códigos que deseas hacer tu propio programa.

En lo que has capturado aquí...
Ver el archivo adjunto 117117

Hay que tener claro que datos vas a visualizar cuando haces envío de datos. Analizar que datos son fíjos como los comandos y seguido de datos que varían. 

Por ejemplo: 
*1)* Pulso un botón y me envía este dato *CRP#FF0000. Guardo este valor.
*2)* Ahora vuelvo a enviar otro comando que cambia un valor como este: *CRP#00FF00. Guardo también en este valor en excell o cualquier lado.
*3)* Hago otra prueba más, y tengo este valor *CRP#FF1AF5.
4) Hago las comparaciones y analizamos.

**CRP#FF0000
*CRP#00FF00
*CRP#FF1AF5*

¿Qué es lo que pasa? Pues algunos valores son fijos y otros varían dentro de la misma trama.

**CRP#FF0000
*CRP#00FF00
*CRP#FF1AF5*

Los azules no varía y los rojos si lo hacen. Un ejemplo puede ser cuando cambias el color de algo. Otro ejemplo, envía hacia la derecha un número de pulsos o grados de un servomotor con sus grados correspondientes. Por eso antes de hacer nada, saber conceptos para dirigirte a un objetivo.

Lo bueno de hacer tu propio programa como te dijeron desde el principio como controlar relés, servomotores o cualquier cosa es hacer botones personalizados como he hecho con otro ejemplo que puedes ver aquí.







http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2010/05/probando-interfaz-picrs232-v2-puerto.html

Como curiosidad, puedes subir fotos de lo que indicas arriba.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

